# Virtueller Rundgang



## oldputz1990 (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich würde jetzt gerne unser Haus in einem virtuellen Rundgang ins Internet stellen.

Wie macht man sowas am besten?
Fotos oder Videos?

Welches Programm?

Java oder Quicktime?


Hat jemand schon mit soetwas gearbeitet?


Danke!


----------



## akrite (11. Februar 2008)

...wenn es interaktiv sein soll, so mit Tastatur- oder Maussteuerung, dann gab es da mal von Adobe Atmoshere, da ließ sich alles schon in 3D erkunden - war sogar recht einfach zu machen. Ein anderer Weg wäre mit Macromedia, pardon Adobe, Director oder Flash. In allen Programmen lassen sich Bilder oder Videos einbinden, z.B. um einen TV zu simulieren.
Eine andere Variante wär Conitec Gamestudio Pro A7 , wie gesagt, alles interaktiv. Es geht natürlich eine Nummer kleiner: mache einen Grundriß und hinter jedem anklickbaren Raum steckt ein Panoramabild.


----------

